# The Drug War Clock



## Mutt

http://www.drugsense.org/wodclock.htm


----------



## puffadder

Good link Mutt. The only problem is that, most likely, the only people that will seek out the information posted there are those of us who already understand these facts. The question is, how do we get the mass populace to read and heed?


----------



## Mutt

puffadder said:
			
		

> The question is, how do we get the mass populace to read and heed?


 
Awful hard to fight the govt. controlled media. spewing out there bile of propaganda isn't it. To make it worse the mass population would still eat it even if the truth came and bit em on the ass. ooohh don't get me started on the mass population. Them and me don't get along so good. Thats why I like this forum. not a bunch of brainwashed yuppies. Like the ones I work with everyday. ooops better stop this rant before I start.

Still a cool link with it countin the dollars, arrests and shit.


----------



## Hick

made my "Prefered" list!!


----------



## gqone333

yea added it to favoirts


----------



## Mutt

March 12. and over $10,000,000 spent this year between state and federal Tax dollars. ***. Wake up and smell the coffee politicians. Rehab is the way not Law enforcement. Rehab. Get the addicts off meth and shit. legalize pot and you will get more tax dollars with less tax money spent. Because those addicts will contribute more by working and shit. Damn, wish we could just go to D.C. and say the old political name line. "your fired..and you...and you...and you". I know if I don't do my job well, I get fired. Again with out a consumer the supplier is forced out of business. supply and demand. basic economics.


----------



## Stoney Bud

A California study I read quite a few years ago said that it was hypothesized that the booze market would take a 30% hit in sales if MJ were totally legalized for personal use. The stats were gathered by people who looked at states who had already tried partial legalization.

The study went on to say that the Manufacturers of the various types of booze have formed an underground network of their own to combat MJ legalization.

I never cross checked the information to verify it, but it sounds plausible.

"Get high on ours, not theirs"

It's that "Money" thing again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Maybe if we boycott booze in the entire USA for a couple of months, they would get the point and help us. I like to have a nice cold drink when I'm smokin weed. To make a point for two months, I could stop buying it tho.....

It would have to be put all over the Internet for a couple of months to work. No stocking up. That would just give them the same amount of money and not make any point.

If we could get the booze makers and distributors on our side, we'd have one hell of a lot of power.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Hick

> The study went on to say that the Manufacturers of the various types of booze have formed an underground network of their own to combat MJ legalization.


  along with the  pharmecutical companies..

"March 28"..._over *12* billion_ spent this year. 
Nearlly _180,000_ mj related arrests so far this year alone. Someone is arrested every *20 seconds*


----------



## Mutt

Almost 180,000 people busted for weed. Its only the end of March.

Yet 105,000 alcohol related deaths per year
and 365,000 tobacco related deaths per year.
Marijuana related deaths with out alcohol being involved?

I googled it. no number can be found. Every one uses the illicit drug catagory which includes Meth, Heroin, Crack, Cocaine, PCP, etc.
There are no answers to that question. Yet pot has been around just as long as alcohol and tobacco. Yet they can't give us a number?????? ***.
They can't say there are 5 deaths/year on average or something. 

Thats because it doesn't kill ANYBODY. yet tobacco is legal. 0 marijuana 365,000 tabacco. 0:365,000 wierd ratio right there huh. 



> In 1987, the DEA *seized* $116.4 million in *marijuana* related cases.


another food for thought.


----------



## Weeddog

Our government is so crooked, it will never be legalized with all these asses in office.  They say the only way to get em out is to vote them out.  Well we all know thats not true.  Look at the last presidential election that took place.  In my opinion, neither one was worth voting for, but that was the choice.  Then, the one with the least amount of votes WINS....   Go figure that.


----------



## yogi dc

That is very true. When the consitution was still in the process of being ratified. there were about 85 essays writen to the state of new york by the founding futhers of this country called the federlist papers. in one of the essays james madison talked about factions, and that they can not be controlled. As long as man has the freedom of thought and liberty they would always be someone opposed to the ruling form of government and it could not be controled.   "The inference to which we are brought is, that the CAUSES of faction cannot be removed, and that relief is only to be sought in the means of controlling its EFFECTS." james madison. I believe that the people who use MJ are becoming a faction and we can not be removed. the only way the gov could controll its effects is to legalize it. just like they do alcohol, and tabbaco it would save and give the country another source of revenew.

I hope that this is not to off topic/


----------



## sicnarf

Citizens of the U.S. live in a huge shadow of lies. We are fed bull shit and live like cattle in a system designed to control and dictate what's is acceptable--I think that acceptable behaviors have a price tag and are tolerated if someone one is capitalizing. I mean do you really watch T.V. or read the news and believe what you are reading to be a true account of a story? Land of the free? OMG I laugh at all the patriotic rhetoric (which is there to justify and condition obedience form citizens. aka cattle) America is not great, America is not the best, America is the tip of the spear that will destroy more than it sets out to correct. I am an American and an Air Force vet wishing for revolution. Peace.


----------



## Devilweed

So thats were our tax dollars go... Very enlightening/


----------



## ReeferMadness

Thanks for that, nice page.


----------

